# Wanted to Buy 1970's -1983 Schwinn 20 Inch and 24 Inch Cruiser Bikes and Parts



## TwistTheGrip (Jan 23, 2015)

Wanted to Buy WTB:
I am Wanting to Buy oem Chicago Schwinn 24 inch Cruiser Parts from say 1975-1983  Schwinn 24 Inch BeachCruiser Baloon Bikes and Parts such as Original  S-2 Double Track 24 inch Wheels/Rims/Hubs, and 1970-83  24 inch balloon bike Blade Forks, 24 inch oem Schwinn Krate/Springer Forks,  24inch cruiser ChainGuards etc.
S2 Double-Track rims may have light rust, but No Dings/Crimps/Dents/Bends etc, as the re-chrome job wont cover these damages.

Also looking for 1979-1980 oem Chicago Schwinn Mini Cruiser 20 Inch Baloon bike S-2 Double track rims/hubs; again these will also be re-chromed if minor rusted, but again no major Dings or damage please. 
Plse PM me and let me know what you got,

Thx Mch


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't normally mess with stuff this late but a quick review of the catalogs from these years doesn't show any models such as you describe. Do you have pictures? V/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz (Jan 23, 2015)

The only 24 balloon bike I have is from 1956 (Spitfire). DX


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 24, 2015)

*well  i have  several  of all   of them*




i   have  lots of  every thing u are looking    for  i sent u  an  e mail   but havent  herd  from  u    i  guess your not intrsted  ohhhh  well   chucksoldbikes on the  cabe

 this is  a  schwinn  balloon  tyred   skip link  swchwinn 24 inch trains   and planes    head  badge  probably  a  1948  or  1950 dont have the serial  number  right now  the   rear  fender  brace is   broken fender  bolts   broken that is all that   that is wrong with it   chucksoldbikes on the cabe  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com and i have lots of sting ray  things    forks   balloon and  middle weight     and so  omn  cpcsps@yahoo.com
send email  for more parts and  bicycles  been in the bike  business over  50   years


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chuck those aren't from the years he is asking for which was my point. V/r Shawn


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 24, 2015)

i just put them on here to get  his attention i    sent him  a  email   i have  a lot of  what   he is asking  for  but havent herd   from him  and that is  fine  if   he dont wana see  what i   got  for sale   oh  we;ll  chucksoldbikes


----------



## TwistTheGrip (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Chuck,
I sent you an e-mail.

thx,
Twist


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi twist, i have access to 2 sets of new takeoffs from the 20" s-2 cruiser wheels from the late 70's - large flange black front hub & 76 mexico bendix rear hubs - let me know if you're still interested. Thanks bob   ps ill try to send a p.m    im not real good at navagating this site


----------



## RamsHorn21 (Aug 29, 2017)

TwistTheGrip said:


> Wanted to Buy WTB:
> I am Wanting to Buy oem Chicago Schwinn 24 inch Cruiser Parts from say 1975-1983  Schwinn 24 Inch BeachCruiser Baloon Bikes and Parts such as Original  S-2 Double Track 24 inch Wheels/Rims/Hubs, and 1970-83  24 inch balloon bike Blade Forks, 24 inch oem Schwinn Krate/Springer Forks,  24inch cruiser ChainGuards etc.
> S2 Double-Track rims may have light rust, but No Dings/Crimps/Dents/Bends etc, as the re-chrome job wont cover these damages.
> 
> ...



Here's one of my 1980 Chestnut 20" Schwinn Mini Cruiser, made only one year. All original paint, decals, chrome, I have replaced white tires. For sale, please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## 19*01 (Nov 26, 2017)

RamsHorn21 said:


> Here's one of my 1980 Chestnut 20" Schwinn Mini Cruiser, made only one year. All original paint, decals, chrome, I have replaced white tires. For sale, please let me know if you're interested.
> 
> View attachment 668219
> 
> ...



Quanto?


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't normally mess with stuff this late but a quick review of the catalogs from these years doesn't show any models such as you describe. Do you have pictures? V/r Shawn




To set the record straight, they're quite rare, here's my stock, except the seat,  May 81 build date on 80 frame; balloon, double track S-2, W/heavy duty spokes,  24 incher W/ Stingray Jr. handlebar, as issued (or optioned) .

I.E. yeah, Schwinn made The  "*Schwinn Down Cruiser*"  or '_*Squirt'*_ 20 and 24 inch  versions of the cruisers too.
Inside the 1980 catalog:


----------



## RamsHorn21 (Dec 5, 2017)

19*01 said:


> Quanto?



Sorry I sold it already


----------



## Cristian sanchez (Nov 20, 2019)

Any 20 inch mini cruisers for sale ?


----------



## FastEddie417 (Apr 26, 2021)

RamsHorn21 said:


> Here's one of my 1980 Chestnut 20" Schwinn Mini Cruiser, made only one year. All original paint, decals, chrome, I have replaced white tires. For sale, please let me know if you're interested.
> 
> View attachment 668219
> 
> ...



I have this same bicycle,  completely original , my very first bicycle . Its a 1982 . One year only , yes.. but not 1980. Mine is also Chestnut Brown , and my childhood friend has his still too that was Black . Both ours have chrome Schwinn hubs not black , both ours have Dual springs under the seat and both have Scrambler styled BMX handlebars . So obviously they varied some leaving the factory . They were both purchased from Thumms bicycle shop in Warren Ohio. Im looking for new repo Whitewall Tires. As soon as I carry it down out of upstairs of my parents garage,  Ill post pics so you can see the slight differences.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 26, 2021)

FastEddie417 said:


> I have this same bicycle,  completely original , my very first bicycle . Its a 1982 . One year only , yes.. but not 1980. Mine is also Chestnut Brown , and my childhood friend has his still too that was Black . Both ours have chrome Schwinn hubs not black , both ours have Dual springs under the seat and both have Scrambler styled BMX handlebars . So obviously they varied some leaving the factory . They were both purchased from Thumms bicycle shop in Warren Ohio. Im looking for new repo Whitewall Tires. As soon as I carry it down out of upstairs of my parents garage,  Ill post pics so you can see the slight differences.



Mine, above, 24" Black is an 81 on an 80 frame. U know an 81 with 80 frame serial number because the fork has the 'surfboard' ornament. Other than  the softy 90's BMX type seat, it's original. The handle bar may appear larger but it's the sink-ray junior type, that a few also came with.


----------

